# shoe lovers: heel and sole edge dressing



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I have several pairs of nice dress shoes. I can polish them just fine and do so a little less than I should. But when I do, I want to finish the sole and heel edges. I haven't been able to find a way that is not disastrously messy. 

I've used a bottle of the stuff that the professionals use, but it is incredibly messy. I've used an AE product with a sponge applicator, but it gets gummed up. On black shoes, I have also used a chunky Sharpie marker, but it doesn't seem to last very long. Can I just use some boot cream or wax polish? 

I used to have my shoes polished while I sit in the chair, but it's hard to find a good polish near where I work. And most of the guys don't really do as good a job as I think I can do. 

I wish the shoe makers would dye the soles through so that this would be unnecessary, but alas . . .


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's what I use and it works great. You have to be careful when applying it so it doesn't drip, but once on it does need reapplication very often at all.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Since I had some dye left over from fixing some thrifted shoes, I've been using that on the sole edges. Works great. I protect my hand with a latex glove, wrap a scrap of rag around one finger, and wipe it on. Buff with a clean part of the cloth. Repeat. Finish it off a couple hours later with some neutral wax.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

???

I just use regular dressing products, usually a small bottle with a sponge applicator and they work great.

-spence


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

kforton said:


> I've used an AE product with a sponge applicator, but it gets gummed up.


I think the key to the sponge applicators is to rinse the sponge off with water when done, then allow to air dry before putting the cap back on. This prevents the product from gumming up the sponge.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

kforton said:


> On black shoes, I have also used a chunky Sharpie marker, but it doesn't seem to last very long. Can I just use some boot cream or wax polish? .


Yes and yes. The chisel point felt-tip marker does a great job fast. _But polish it after to make it last._ Of course the other suggestions are all swell too, but more expensive and time consuming. Use a Q-tip to apply a dye. One dip in the bottle and you can do an entire sole-edge and the heel.
​


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I use shoe creme of the right color applied with a Q-Tip, followed by a brush and shine rag. Sounds more difficult than it is. Very easy, does a good job.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I have no problems with my black or brown edge dressing. It has a round tip applicator and spins like a ball and it has never gummed up. It is extremely easy to use, dries fast, stays long and evenly, and is not messy at all. I've gotten it on some of my leather, but I keep an old t-shirt next to me in case that happens and it completely wipes away if done in the first 5 seconds.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've used AE's Sole and Edge dressing for a long, long time...and never had a problem with it! For your pairs with natural sole edges, the AE Neutral Sole and Edge dressing works great at maintaining the pristine appearance of the sole and heel edges!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I just dip a cloth in a tin of Kiwi and wipe on! It doesn't need to be messier or more complicated than that. It's quick and there's no mess.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Put me down also as one who has always used the same polish for the edge as I've used on the shoe.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I just dip a cloth in a tin of Kiwi and wipe on! It doesn't need to be messier or more complicated than that. It's quick and there's no mess.


Indeed. I think edge dressing is a yank or clothing forum thing. Never seen it on sale in the UK.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Kingstonian said:


> Indeed. I think edge dressing is a yank or clothing forum thing. Never seen it on sale in the UK.


It's not really a yank thing, either. The products just don't seem to be readily available at retail in the states. Prior threads on this topic have guided me: emory board the heel and edge of the sole as needed, and apply some shoe polish. Done.


----------

